# Cuál es el voltaje de GND de un cargador de celular?



## tron (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola!

Si enchufo un cargador (120-240 VAC) con salida USB de 5Vcc , cuál es el voltaje de GND respecto a la Linea y al Neutro del enchufe?

en otras palabras, quiero medir el voltaje VAC con un micro y al mismo tiempo alimentarlo de la misma linea a monitorear.

ya que el micro lee de 0V a 3.3V necesito rectificar el trafo y dividir su voltaje y tambien necesito elevarlo un poco para no pasar abajo de 0 volts, como puedo hacer esto?

gracias y saludos
tron ...


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 17, 2016)

Qué llevas hecho? Ayúdate que yo te ayudare


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2016)

ruben90

tengo un trafo de 120vac a 12vac. luego con divisores lo reduzco a 1.6vac, pero quiero elevarlo para que el minimo voltaje este sobre GND y el maximo este abajo de 3.3V

al mismo tiempo quisiera que ese mismo trafo me alimente el microcontrolador, usando rectificadores y un regulador tipo lm7805. 

opcion1 es rectificar el trafo y solamente medir el lado positivo, la desventaja es que no puedo verificar si el voltaje es simetrico y centrado

opcion2 utilizo otro trafo (adaptador de USB) para el micro y el trafo para mediciones pero no se si esto se pueda ya que ambos van al mismo enchufe (y ademas es poco elegante y más caro)

saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yo implementaría un divisor 100:1 de alta impedancia para obtener 1.2vac cuando la entrada sea de 120vac. Le aplicas rectificador de media onda y la filtras para obtener corriente directa. Ya mediante software compensas la caída de tensión por parte del diodo y todo lo demás. El microcontrolador lo alimentas con el cargador de 5v. Obviamente seria la opción menos exacta y barata. 

"También recuerda que al estar manipulando corriente alterna proveniente de la red domestica tendrás que tener mucho cuidado.". Aquí las terminales del puerto USB del cargador, 






Otra cosa, GND (0v) es la referencia neutra para corriente directa y no tiene relación con el Neutro de la linea. Se encuentran bien aisladas una de otra.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Otra cosa, GND (0v) es la referencia neutra para corriente directa y no tiene relación con el Neutro de la linea. Se encuentran bien aisladas una de otra.



Justo esa es mi duda, si la salida Vcc esta aislada de la Vac, es posible tener el GND de Vcc a cualquier potencial con respecto a alguna de las lineas de Vac?

por ejemplo si yo conecto dos cargadores USB en serie puedo obtener 10V aun si ambos estan alimentados del mismo enchufe?

gracias!


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 18, 2016)

En teoría sí, pero nunca eh conectado cargadores USB en serie (no eh tenido la necesidad) y no sabría su comportamiento. Si son de la misma marca y modelo tal vez funcione pero mi sentido común dicta que mejor consigas una fuente independiente que entregue lo que deseas (10v, 12v, 24v, etc). Si eh conectado fuentes independientes (lineales o conmutadas) en serie y/o paralelo, pero siempre verifico si el fabricante lo recomienda.

Para energizar el microcontrolador basta con 5v y el transformador reductor que tienes lo utilizas para aislar la medición en CA. La primeria idea que te di sería algo así:





Cualquier otra duda mejor pregunta.


----------

